# Which GPS to Buy



## kschupp (Aug 29, 2010)

OK, I admit it. I screwed up when I bought my HB 596HD DI. I should have spent the extra $100 and got the one with the GPS built in, but Cabellas didn't have that one in stock that day and the money was burning a hole in my pocket. So now I need to buy a separate GPS to install on my boat. Any suggestions out there that's not going to cost my my left n*t?


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey kschupp... when you comin over to clean out all those pine needles you left in my boat LOL
Ya know if you've already got a fishfinder you like have you considered just a plain ol GPS unit and put it into a hand-held mount on your dash (oops) helm?
Good fishin and see ya round CJ this comin fall.


----------



## kschupp (Aug 29, 2010)

EnonEye,
That's exactly what I'm looking for, but I don't know which one to buy. I want one that I can get lake maps on, mark the different way points, etc. I've got a garmin for the car that I am using know, but I can't mark any way points on it.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Yea wish I could recommend for ya but the one I've got is the lowest priced entry level black and white fishfinder/GPS that Eagle makes. They had a sale on them back last winter as they were being discontinued and I picked one up for around $200. It works great though but it's not a hand held. I know Gander Mountain in Huber off I-70 has a nice display and salesmen there that's knowledgeable. I usually go there for trials and to get info and then buy somewhere else that's more reasonable in price.


----------



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

So I am also looking to purchase my first GPS and was hoping to get some suggestions. My Loran finally stopped working this year on my boat and I need to replace it. My fish finder is a separate unit and I may replace it also if the price is right. any suggestions are very much appreciated.

Thanks!
Joe


----------



## kschupp (Aug 29, 2010)

jstiene said:


> So I am also looking to purchase my first GPS and was hoping to get some suggestions. My Loran finally stopped working this year on my boat and I need to replace it. My fish finder is a separate unit and I may replace it also if the price is right. any suggestions are very much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> Joe


 Joe,
Personally I would go with the http://store.humminbird.com/products/415571/597ci_HD_DI_Combo
It has the downimager, 2D sonar and GPS and runs about $650. The downimager isn't as good as the sideimager, but at about half the price it is well worth it. I bought the 596 (no GPS) has mentioned below and regret not getting the 597.
JMO.

Kent


----------

